# Scared-need advice



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Nothing is working for me. Amitiza, mineral oil enema, MOM, sennosides. Nothing is moving. This is the first time this has happened since I was diagnosed five years ago. I suspect I have an impaction. I am going to ER but don't know what to expect. I know some of you out there have gone thru this so what should I expect?


----------



## kelly101 (Jan 26, 2011)

JeanH said:


> Nothing is working for me. Amitiza, mineral oil enema, MOM, sennosides. Nothing is moving. This is the first time this has happened since I was diagnosed five years ago. I suspect I have an impaction. I am going to ER but don't know what to expect. I know some of you out there have gone thru this so what should I expect?


HI JeanI have recently gone through the same thing. I am new here and i saw your question so I thought I would reply.I recently went to A and E because i was so constipated for 3 weeks. I felt so bunged up and so ill I couldnt function. I have been ill for 10 months with H pylori and Candida and now IBS. I was given an xray straight away because my blood presure was up and I was so ill. They basically said I had an impacted colon. they gave me n enema but only water came out. the doctors couldnt do any more for me other than sympathise. At least i knew I didnt have a blockage but still.... I was given laxido satchets by my gp who said take 3 a day, nothing. I decided to take 8 satchets in one go and whoosh! I hardly made it to the loo. It was all liquid but I dont care. I have ordered some oxy colon cleanse and i will try that. I cant seem to go on my own. I think your colon becomes lazy when it is so full and cannot function.ER can only run tests and do x rays and to be honest if there is no blockage there is nothing more they can do. I think also that been so impacted makes you generally ill anyway becaue you are holding on to everything. Laxatives dont work on a full colon in my opinion, they are not strong enough. I am on the candida diet and have been for 9 weeks, i should be fit and well but Im a wreck lol, not a great advert eh?I hope you find what works for you. Its an awful feeling. I had acupuncture last week for this but he reckons I need 6 sessions. also tomorrow I am going to see a reiki healer. fingers crossed. get well soon x


----------



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Just got back from the ER and fortunately no impaction. Took x-rays and sent me hometo take two enemas and a bottle and a half of mag citrate. Said if that doesn't work, will give meGolightly. This is such a miserable condtion and I thank God for this forum where people trulyunderstand you and what you are going thru.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Jean, I've had this happen to me a number of times. In the UK they usually send you home with Movicol (called Miralax in the US) and tell you to take 8 sachets a day for up to 3 days or until the impaction has cleared (passing clear water). On top of that I was told to take lactulose a stool softener and sodium picosulphate a stimulant laxative to stimulate a bowel movement, so you might want to add some Senokot or similar. Prepare to feel pretty ill when you're taking the stuff, it can cause you to feel quite dehydrated, I'd recommend to take some Gatorade and fruit juice as well as I feel very faint when taking any of those thing. Anytime I have to take Movicol I suffer from migraines, feel nauseous - have vomited on a few occassions and generally very ill, but you will feel better getting it shifted! I was also told by my GP that if you are going to eat, eat easily digested low fibre foods as your body won't be able to push out more high fibre stuff when its trying to push out a very hard stool.Hope that helps a bit, constipation is purely miserable!


----------



## cleung (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Jean,I hope you found relieve with the mag citrate and the enemas. I hate enemas and mag citrate never works for me. Was that the first time to went to ER due to impaction? Over the five years I have been in and out the ER, and they seems to ignore my pain and never prescribe me anything. It feels like I am one of those who abuse the use of the ER despite the fact that I was in severe pain, cold sweat, chill, vomit, truly I was in so much pain I would rather die then suffer. There is a surgery prep called pico salax, it worked very well for me the first time, but my last surgery it didn't work as well. But so far I think that was the best solution to clean me out. Milk of magnesium also work some what, it takes 2 days for me. Anything else either does nothing, or worse they gives me cramps but no results. I wish you best of luck.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I can relate to the scared feeling, I have bought an ennema bucket and have a ennema bag at home this really seem too work as you can add about 1.5 L of warm or more and keep it in for as long you can to sofen up the stool, have a heating pad and message the belly roll from side to side and then into childs pose it seems to work for me. I also have milk of magnesium and lactalose but they seem to irratate my system if I take too much of them it is really quite fustating because I always feel like there is a solutions to my promblems but they seem to be hard to find and sometime I feel like just giving up. Like some said I am so grateful for the forum just to know I am not alone and to try to give some encouragement to not give up to others we will find some hope here.YOur friend Andrew


----------

